# Birthday Party Open House Style~ Tips & Thoughs?



## SparklingGemini (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm trying to arrange my DD's 2nd birthday party. Because I come from a big Hispanic family and we have a fairly large social circle, its expected to have big parties for most occasions. This is fine by be as I love to entertain and socialize as do my partner & DD.

However, we have a small two story townhouse with a skimpy backyard.

So, we are thinking of opening up our home for the day and spreading our guests out, to celebrate DD's birthday, and to just be social. I'm thinking the invite would say " Birthday Party Open House from 11-6. Come for a bit or stay all day!! Appetizers at 11:30, cake and ice cream at 1:30 and pizza dinner at 4:30." Or something to that effect.

Has anyone had a party like this? How did it work for you?

How do you determine how much food?

Do you have "scheduled" activities and list that on the invite?

Do you request RSVPs?

Anything else?

TIA!!!


----------



## Breeder (May 28, 2006)

We've done something to this effect before but with shorter hours (even our social butterfly was ready for a break after a couple of hours) and we did a potluck in lieu of gifts. Worked great. Happy birthday to your little one!


----------



## snoopy5386 (May 6, 2005)

We had friends do this but they made sure to include a nap for the birthday child in the middle of the day.


----------



## SparklingGemini (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks for the tips.

My plan was to definitely put DD down for her nap after cake and before dinner! I think this is one benefit to having a party at home and not at a park or a indoor amusement center.

Anyone else with any hints? Or thoughts?


----------



## SparklingGemini (Jan 3, 2008)

Bumpity Bump!


----------



## Doodlebugsmom (Aug 1, 2002)

I think it sounds great! I would request RSVPs, and when the person calls you, ask them around what time you can expect them. That way you'll know who will be there for apps/cake/pizza and you'll have enough food for everyone. You may want to have some snacks like chips/salsa/guac/crackers/fruit/veggies ready to put out at any time, just for those who may not be there for one of the specific eating times.

I wouldn't have "scheduled" activities, but maybe set up something like a craft table that kids could come and go to if they wanted to make a craft/art. I don't know if you have room for it, but setting up a kiddie pool or some other water play might be fun. I'd stick with unstructured activities and easy things that you set up once then don't have to worry about again.


----------



## snoopy5386 (May 6, 2005)

I would definitely let people know on the invite approx when your DD will be napping. I'd hate to be invited to a kid's bday party, schedule my 2 hours to come and have the kid be asleep the whole time.


----------



## teale (Feb 20, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *snoopy5386* 
I would definitely let people know on the invite approx when your DD will be napping. I'd hate to be invited to a kid's bday party, schedule my 2 hours to come and have the kid be asleep the whole time.


I agree with this.

And instead of doing random foods at different time, could you have it maybe be consistent throughout the day? Just keep replenishing the "buffet" as the day goes on. I know in my family, most of the people would show up for the dinner, or just the cake part. You could put in an actual time for the singing, and stuff for cake, but then just have the cake out for the rest of the time.

Does that make sense? Good idea though! I was just stressing about my DS's 2nd birthday today since we are going to have a significant lack of space.


----------



## galincognito (Nov 23, 2007)

we did something similar for dd's 2nd birthday last week. we had an open house from 3:00 - 4:30 (ish, not really a fixed time more of a loose guideline). we also have a small main floor and a tiny yard. we had a table set up with the cake and also put out dd's favorite fruits and some dips with crackers/tortilla chips. people visited and munched, dd opened gifts, then we sang happy birthday. it was super low key so dd didn't get all worked up and the family appreciated that they were all able to make it to other things they had planned for the day. we didn't really have anything structured but dd is basically the only kid (the only other kid is my 3 month old!) so that might have an impact but i like the idea of just having a craft table or something set up for the kids.


----------

